# Batten down the hatches!



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm in Central Iowa and we are supposed to be getting a nasty winter blizzard here starting tonight into tomorrow.
geeeeee what's a pooooor fiberaholic girl to do?????

SPINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!:happy:

I'm on the down side of the Holiday rush and am really ready for a break! A good old-fashioned blizzard is just what the doctor ordered. I have cleaned fleece, some new (to me) combs to play with and a wonderful Golding Spindle to get warmed up.

To my other Mid-Western friends, Stay safe and warm up those wheels!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Stay safe and warm!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Sadly, much needed sleep is the thing that WILL not happen for me. :sob:
> 
> I know its what my body needs but I can't seem to shut down at night and get a good night's rest - which is probably exactly what set me up to get sick in the first place. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 No caffiene!
Have you tried a couple of Tylenol PM?

I just hope the UPS man can get my deliveries through the blizzard!
I'm still waiting for a half dozen gifts that will need wrapping before Saturday.:huh:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

ENJOY your time off and your spinning !!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> I'm in Central Iowa and we are supposed to be getting a nasty winter blizzard here starting tonight into tomorrow.
> geeeeee what's a pooooor fiberaholic girl to do?????
> 
> SPINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!:happy:
> ...


Enjoy and please keep the snow!:happy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This is why yarn should come by trainloads.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds like your all set to enjoy your blizzard! You will love the Golding. :thumb:
Thats the next thing I need to get is hand combs.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

It's started here in West Des Moines. I went and stocked up on milk, butter, and toilet paper on my lunch hour! For the blizzard, and in case the world ends this Friday!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds like you forgot the bread, netskyblue!

Not expected where I am until Thursday morning ... after raining tonight.

They are calling for only 3"-5", but I think it will be a non-event here and we'll be lucky to get 2". I'm more concerned about rain, the temperature and the wind. If we can keep above freezing then we shouldn't lose a lot of tree limbs.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Sounds like you forgot the bread, netskyblue!


I got some English muffins  And as long as we have power, I can _ bake_ bread. Or we can pan-fry dough.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

We're ready. Wood under the porch staying dry for the woodstove. Stocked up on groceries and have plenty of activities for the kiddos. Animals' hay is staged close buy for easy feeding as well. Like Mullerslane, I'm more concerned with the rain turning to snow during the night when it's the coldest. Don't need any more trees coming down right now, nor power outages, although we're ready for those as well.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

netskyblue said:


> It's started here in West Des Moines. I went and stocked up on milk, butter, and toilet paper on my lunch hour! For the blizzard, and in case the world ends this Friday!


I was in West Des Moines about 9am dropping off some orders before the snow started flying. I high-tailed it back home as soon as I could. The wind is howling and my dog is mad because I won't go outside and play! LOLOLOL


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish our forcasted snow was to be a blizzard...then I wouldn't have to get Ds back and forth to school the next couple of days. That's my only planned outtings.

Don't blow away!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No blizzard here I guess. 
They say it is going to rain tomorrow but it looks to me like it will stay north of us.

I might have to do some 'sympathy spinning' for you northerners instead. 
Would that be okay? :gaptooth:


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish I could hole up through it all. Alas - I will have to go to work tomorrow, as closing a jewelry store 5 days before Christmas will NEVER happen. With any luck, though, we'll be opening late at noon.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

They are talking snow but I'm not holding my breath. I have been sorely disappointed in the winters since I moved. I was promised lots more snow with not as much cold, hahahaha! Woke up this morning tooting rain, I mean torrential rain and its just under 40 degrees. Now it this was snow :clap::clap: I'd be a very happy girl. I'm driving to Detroit to see my family tomorrow so I'm hoping for good roads.

Have fun in your blizzard, I wish


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind, we will likely never rival the MN winters. But everyone agrees last year was freaky. And this one has started out the same. Everyone's talking about global warming, except those of us who call it natural weather cycles. Unfortunately, we seem to be stuck in warm and dry lately. I hate it. If we're going to have cold (under 40) weather, we might as well have snow. If I wanted unrelenting mud all winter, I'd live further south. 

Drive safely.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love a good blizzard! I am delivering some presents today just to try to clean up the house, but a blizzard would suit me just fine too. It gets you in the mood.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

The wind and snow are blowing like crazy here, since last night. We were supposed to be in the area with the most snowfall. We have drifts, but a farmer neighbor already went by in his tractor plowing a path up the road. Now it is just wind blowing around out there. I can see the farm a quarter mile up the road now, so it's not a white out. No spinning for me tho, I'm in the middle of a good western novel on my Kindle "They Rode Good Horses", and making paper beads.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

We haven't had a true blizzard out this way since... never! Looks like ya'lls storm will turn into rains by the time it rolls down to us later today. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lez, I thought of you when watching the weather last night. Paper beads and a good book ... sounds wonderful!

It is currently 42 and has been raining since last night.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

We have a foot of snow out there.....snowing huge flakes still. (Had about 6 inches last night) Hubby powered up tractor, and is cutting a path.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to love snow, and I still do, but now that DH has to work when there's a chance of snow, I'm torn. I love snow, but he'll never be home to enjoy it with me. :awh: I love cozying up on the couch with good knitting and books or movies. Ahhh. Too bad it's been warm and wet here. Nothing like mud to make you get in the Christmas spirit. :smack


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We did end up getting half an inch of rain overnight and then a tiny dusting of snow after that.
The wind blew hard enough to take cap off the stove pipe.
It has been howling wind all day too. 
I can pretend it is a blizzard. :teehee:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

We've been getting a fair amount of rain... which is a good thing, it's been so dry here lately. There's a wind advisory, but really we've seen so much worse over the past year that this just doesn't seem all that severe to me. The Weather folk are calling for this rain to switch over to snow tonight. Maybe we'll have a nice little flurry or perhaps a slight dusting by morning! LOL


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The UPS truck didn't make it.
This morning the tracking number said "Out on truck for delivery".

Now it saws "Emergency weather conditions beyond UPS control".

We got only about 6-8 inches but DH says the roads are horrible.

Hope the truck gets here tomorrow 'cause Grandchildren will be here on Sat looking for gifts!

Most everything else is wrapped and ready ~~~~~ just need 3 books that the UPS guy needs to deliver.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sustained 35 mph winds gusting up to 60 mph .... It did start to snow ... big, heavy, wet snow! Had friends over and their kids were out building a snow man.

Whole town was without power for a while (both town & country). We lost power around 3pm and continued on. Power restored 3 am.

Yup, a non-event.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Truly a non event here either. Power flickered and failed a couple of times but shockingly turned back on about the time DH was going to get the tractor out. Roads are already cleared off, and we're out in the country. Guess the road jockeys were itching to play with the plows and sand. LOL...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No snow to speak of here, a very wet dusting. The wind seems to be the main thing with this storm. I've made it to my sister's. I'm my bed now listening to the wind surrounding me, the bed sits in a turret over looking the lake so I'm sure it sounds much worse than it really is. The roads weren't bad at all but I got buffeted around a bit. I hate that especially when you are driving by those huge trucks, yikes!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad to hear you made it okay, Marchwind. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Waiting to hear from LatherMaker and IowaLez to see how they fared.

They were in the worst part of the storm.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

We made it through unscathed. Kept our electricity. DH had to get the tractor out to plow out the driveway. There were 4 foot drifts from the house clear down to the barn. This snow is heavy and very slick. My sister that lives 50 miles away was out of power for most of the day. Thanks for your concern!


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

It started here on Thursday night with ice rain and then turned to heavy wet snow. The driving wasnt horrible and I did not have to go far so that was okay.
I did see 4 big trees down from the weight of the snow but I didn't lose power at my place.
It is still snowing and colder. There is about 1.5 feet of new snow. 
I'm hunkered down with a new knitting project and chocolate. I dont have anywhere to be so I can relax and admire all the pretty new snow.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

You all be safe and enjoy!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, here's one time the weather man got it right. I cleaned over a foot of snow off my car. Absolutely had to get to the store...out of ribbon and still needed some more wrapping supplies. 

The roads were plowed, but there was about an inch of solid ice, so no fast driving. 


I need to bake a coconut pie and make some pistachio salad, so don't foresee doing much knitting today. I guess the fingerless mits will be a New Year's present. 

Have a good day, you all, and stay safe.


----------

